# Grim



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

A ghoulish creation by yours truly, enjoy...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks great! I was wondering why you made him in that rigid pose but putting him on a cross made sense. I like the piece.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Looks great! I was wondering why you made him in that rigid pose but putting him on a cross made sense. I like the piece.


Thank you Haunti! Glad you like it:zombie:


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Love the cross idea. I'd suggest using that fake barbed wire you can get at WalMart to wrap him to the cross with.

Too cool!
:jol:.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Sweet. I wish I could make stuff like that. I agree with FYF, the barbed wire might be cool. But, this is your prop and you should what you want to make it your style.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! I was thinking maybe some old twine or rope, but the barb wire is a really cool idea as well


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont like cross references too much. Why dont you barb wire him to your cemetary fence and put a pulsing red or green light inside.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Aquayne said:


> I dont like cross references too much. Why dont you barb wire him to your cemetary fence and put a pulsing red or green light inside.


Besides being a Christan symbol, the cross is one of the most gruesome methods of torture. It could be really cool.

And that comes fro ma Christan so, i donno.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you folks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on the win, KC! Is that a real skull on top of the post or one you made? The weathered wood looks beautiful and really adds to the entire piece's character.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool prop and congrats!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats! great job on that!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks IMU and Creepy Cathy!



RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats on the win, KC! Is that a real skull on top of the post or one you made? The weathered wood looks beautiful and really adds to the entire piece's character.


Thanks Roxy!:jol: The skull is actually a goat skull found on nearby property.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

love the texture on this guy


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like the facelessness of it... great touch.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

divinedragon7 said:


> love the texture on this guy





Lady Nyxie said:


> I like the facelessness of it... great touch.


Thank you both!


----------

